# Madone 5.2 SL pics!!!



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

At last! Sorry for the long delay! This is a 50 cm frame and I'm female, so that's why it's small and the Dolce saddle. 

Let me know if you'd like any more pics!

I just love this ride, it is like floating on air -- what a feeling! And she's a GOER!!! 

It's hard to get a good picture of the paint job so that you can see the metalic flecks and the color. The color changes in different light. Sometimes the gold looks golder, and sometimes it looks like a dark brown. Same with the silver, sometimes it is pale and sometimes not! I think that the color of the garage door might have slanted it a bit too.


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*One last pic*

And then I'm off for a quick ride! Hope you liked the pics!


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Nice bike.


----------



## zeke1 (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice bike. Your fork looks different than the one in the catolog or on line. Somebody forget to put the decal on?


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*Could be*



zeke1 said:


> Nice bike. Your fork looks different than the one in the catolog or on line. Somebody forget to put the decal on?


But I like it better this way so I didn't say anything!


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*One more thing*

I ordered the bike Nov 7 and got it Feb 20th. It sure was worth the wait!


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for the pics by the way, at least I can look at your....


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

*Pissed or Patient*



lspangle said:


> I ordered the bike Nov 7 and got it Feb 20th. It sure was worth the wait!



I don't know if I should be pissed or patient. I just got back from riding over to my LBS. The same LBS that I ordered my SL 5.2. I was in a great mood as I had just rode a leisurely 10 miles on this nice day.

As soon as I walk in the store the wrenches just look at me and then look away. No, hello or what's up as usual. The owner of the bike store walks up to me to tell me that they had called on my bike and its going to take about another "couple of weeks"! On TOP of what they already quoted me (4-6 weeks). Now I'm possibly looking at 8weeks total! I WAS starting to feel like they are joshing me here. He said that Trek has been really backed up and blah blah blah. Had I have known this I would have ordered 2 months ago! They are killin me! I know it took you almost 4 MONTHS to get yours, which seems totally ridiculous to me, but what did they quote you?

It's a good thing I had to ride 10 miles back! I was able to get a lil frustration out!


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*Glad you like the pics -- more on the wait...*



Henndo said:


> Thanks for the pics by the way, at least I can look at your....


At first they told me I should have it by Christmas (5 weeks or so). Then they called and said that due to the demand for Ultegra 10 spd and problems with Shimano iit wouldn't be until January. Then they called at the beginning of Jan and said that it wouldn't be til late Feb. They said some people had actually placed their orders in Oct and got some of the first ones to come out from the factory on Jan 27-28. I got the feeling from him that Trek didn't really start full scale production of this model until the beginning of Jan.

I dealt with the inventory manager of my LBS and he was great -- he tried everything to get it sooner. He kept apologizing but there wasn't anything he could do. The only thing he could say to try was to get a Project One, but I liked this paint job better, plus it would only have shortened the wait time by 2 weeks or so.

Also, I'm not sure if my size had anything to do with it or not -- I don't think they make as many 50's. So hopefully you have a more common size. 

Hope this helps and hang in there. It sure is worth the wait! Everytime I ride this bike I can't believe how lucky I am. It is like pure joy! And it eats hills like they are nothing!


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Actually, the project one orders have been quicker than that. Trek usually says about 30 days from time of order. The simpler paint jobs (solid colors/flame) probably get to you sooner, but the more intricate schemes take at least 30 days. Mine took 42 days...I ordered 1st of February and got it March 14th.


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

LSPANGLE, how are your wheels holding up? I hear the bontragers tires and wheels are not so good.


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*So far so good...*



Henndo said:


> LSPANGLE, how are your wheels holding up? I hear the bontragers tires and wheels are not so good.


...haven't tried 'em in the rain yet though. Road my mtn bike instead that day!


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

*Nice*

thats my size too, what is your bottom bracket to top of SEAT height, and what size stem are you using?


----------



## dcp (Feb 17, 2005)

*My two cents*

I also have a Madone SL 5.2. The tires (which also came on my wife's bike) look like they might make it a month or two. They are very susceptible to cuts (but they look great). Already purchased a replacement set in my usual tire brand because I suspect I will need them soon.

My experience is that Trek made wheels are pretty sturdy. I had old Rolf versions which held up great until I crashed them. My wife's Bontrager's Race Lite's did not need truing for a year. I have the X Lite's, but only have 500 miles on them. They seem fine. It is a bit of a mystery to me how the spokes are attached to the hub (no flange), but I like the the wheels.



Henndo said:


> LSPANGLE, how are your wheels holding up? I hear the bontragers tires and wheels are not so good.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*huh*

guys I have been training on my Bontrager X-Lites for over 4000 miles now. They ar ebeat to sh!t and need to be replaced by Vreds but they are not bad tires. Very soft and corner well but I ride them on dirt roadds, back country dirt roads and no problems! So have some faith =)


----------



## dcp (Feb 17, 2005)

*Eating my words*

I know saying this is going to jinx me, but perhaps my wife's experience with the massive cuts was an aberration. I've got about 1,000 miles on my set now, and the cuts I have are nothing unusual. The tires handle well. No complaints.




CARBON110 said:


> guys I have been training on my Bontrager X-Lites for over 4000 miles now. They ar ebeat to sh!t and need to be replaced by Vreds but they are not bad tires. Very soft and corner well but I ride them on dirt roadds, back country dirt roads and no problems! So have some faith =)


----------



## ender wiggins (Sep 5, 2004)

Thats a nice looking bike, except for one item. Take the plastic dork disc next to the cassette off. It looks like you are a total noob  Just use sone pruning shears and that baby will come right off.


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

Here she is! I finally got my bike! Here are a few crap pics that I took in haste.


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*Sweet!!!!!!!*



Henndo said:


> Here she is! I finally got my bike! Here are a few crap pics that I took in haste.


Hey Henddo!!!! Glad you finaly got it!!!! 

Hope the weather and such cooperates with you so you can get some good rides in! 

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

*I am totally STOKED*

but all I am doing is staring at my bike. My girlfriend laughed at me because last night I stared at my bike the whole time I ate dinner. LOL  

It was raining heavily and hailing earlier today. I just checked the weather forecast. Tomorrow is going to be ok. It should start getting nice and clear by Wednesday!! So I won't be staring too long!


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello All,

Just wanted to try posting some pics again as I think I figured the resizing thing now. I absolutely LOVE my bike! The weather has been much better lately and is looking to stay that way!


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

*Note:*

These are pics from when I first got the bike. The sizing is a bit different now as I had the real "sizer" of the shop fit me. The plastic spoke protector...gone. The saddle is now a Specialized Alias and the rear wheel is now the Bontrager Race Lite that ws being ordered. I know, I should have new pics posted. Well, I've been too busy riding!!! I will post new pics if anyone would like to see.


----------



## Drifter (May 17, 2005)

Henndo, looks really cool. I just got my 5.9SL in andromeda. How do you post pics, I'll get some of mine up. Thanks.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Lovely bikes but why do they come with such high rise stems??


----------



## Drifter (May 17, 2005)

Here are some quick pics of the 5.9 SL Andromeda
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?postid=295333#poststop


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

*Saddle Quailty?*



Henndo said:


> The saddle is now a Specialized Alias and the rear wheel is now the Bontrager Race Lite that ws being ordered.


I've read a couple places that the stock saddles for these Treks aren't very good. Is that true? While I'm still waiting for the bike to arrive, might it be useful to look around for a replacement?


----------

